# Squirrels or something else bigger?



## nemesis256

I often have squirrels digging small 1 inch diameter holes. Annoying but grass around usually covers it. But these spots are bigger and irregular. Is it something else digging? These were taken a few days after I discovered them and "fluffed them up" which is why they're partially covered.


----------

